
Man sued for $30K over $40 printer he sold on Craigslist - chirau
http://www.courierpostonline.com/story/money/nation-now/2016/06/06/man-sued-30k-over-40-printer-he-sold-craigslist/85478168/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11847858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11847858)

